# USB Stream von Sony HandyCam MiniDV, sehr Eilig ;-)



## Marius Heil (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich hab ein Problem, ich dreh gerade für die Schule einen Film, hab ne Handycam von Sony DCR-HC30E. Ich hab leider nur ein USB Kabel, kein Firewire. Der Film muss bis nächsten Freitag fertig sein 
Ich muss ihn noch schneiden, wollte noch ein paar Szenen mit BlueBox usw,....
(Nene, ich mach das net auf den letzten Drücker, das wissen wri erst seit 3 Tagen )
Kommt bei USB-Stream wirklich nur 320xnochwas an?
Ich bräuchte nämlich mindestens 7nochwas x nochwas. Die Maximale Auflösung halt, sonst kann man das nicht gescheit bearbieten.
Ich ahb grad die Edius Trial rutnergeladen,d ie hält ja 30 Tage, das reicht 
Geht damit USB Stream?
Oder mit was zeichne ich den am besten auf?
Von der Logik her müsste es doch gehen, den Film langsamer abzuspulen und an den PC schicken, dann sinds net so viel Daten und USB reicht,....


Marius
----
Mein PC hätte noch Composite oder S-Video Eingang, bringt mri das was?


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2005)

Nee, nix langsamer ablaufen lassen.. Der Film, der auf der DV-Kassette ist, kommt
grundsätzlich nur per Firewire in den Rechner. Per USB kannst Du nur auf die Fotos - auf dem
MemoryStick - zugreifen.

Über den Composite-Eingang und über den LineIn der SK könntest Du mit dem
mitgelieferten Sony-Video-Kabel analog in den Rechner. Soweit dieser Eingang
von der Software erkannt wird. Hat sicherlich noch ne eigene Software dabei, oder
Du nimmst VirtualDub oder Ä.

mfg chmee
mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (13. Oktober 2005)

Nana, per USB geht schon 
Gibts, USB Stream, geht auch, nur die Qualität lässt zu wünschen übrig.


Marius


----------



## goela (13. Oktober 2005)

Geh lieber in den nächsten Computershop und kauf Dir dort für ein paar Euros eine Firewire-Karte. Das spart Dir eine Menge Ärger und vor allem Zeit! Ist in Deinem Falle wohl wertvoller als Geld!


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2005)

Sorry, Marius, für meinen Widerspruch, aber hatte Sony-PC4 und PC9, bei denen ging das nicht.

Und Goelas Tip ist der Bessere, kriegste schon ab 20EUR.

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (14. Oktober 2005)

Mhhh, die Karte ist net das Problem, mein PC hat nen Firewire Anschluss, das Problem ist das kabel, ich hab keins 



Marius


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2005)

Naja, Eilig heisst dann wohl, Firewirekabel gekauft und losgelegt, die Zeit wird nicht länger,
nicht wahr ? Mit dem DV-Format ist einfach zu arbeiten..

mfg chmee


----------



## goela (14. Oktober 2005)

> Mhhh, die Karte ist net das Problem, mein PC hat nen Firewire Anschluss, das Problem ist das kabel, ich hab keins


Schon mal bei ebay reingeschaut! Da werden Dir solche Kabel nachgeschmissen! SofortKauf ist natürlich angebracht!


----------



## Marius Heil (21. Oktober 2005)

So, der Film ist fertig!
Endlich, anch 40 Studnden Arbeitszeit.
Hab sogar noch 15 Tage von der Edius Trial übrig 
Ich hab nun alles mittels USB Stream auf den PC geschafft, das hat dann ne Auflösung von 320 auf nochwas gegeben. Das ganze hab ich dann mittels Edius ProCoder umgewandelt, wodurch er ne Auflösung von 720xnochwas hatte, dann ahb ichs geschnitten und gerendert und bin bei 420xnochwas geladet und habs mir auf dem Fernseh angeschaut 
Ist super geworden, der Film, mit Chroma Keying, Special FX usw 
Vielen Dank an alle hier im Forum, die mir geholfen haben.


Marius
---
Das Einzi8ge Problem ist jetzt, dass 20 Leute den Film wollen. Da der aber ca 400 MB aht, geht das net ohne wieteres 
Jetzt bin cih am überlegen, wo ich den hochladen kann, ich denk ich hau ihn bei yousendit drauf. Weiß aber nicht, wei zuverlässig das ist.


Marius


----------

